# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Τελική επιλογή πολυμέτρου..

## SeAfasia

Λοπόν,κατάληξα στα εξής πολύμετρα,σαν πρώτη επιλογή το

http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61E.html
σαν δεύτερη της ίδιας εταιρείς:
http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61D.html
δε θυμάμαι ποιό δεν έχει backlight...τεσπα..
Σαν εναλλακτική επιλογή τα εξής δύο απο τη mastech

http://www.p-mastech.com/index.php?p...mart&Itemid=29
και το
http://www.p-mastech.com/index.php?p...mart&Itemid=29

η παραγγελία θα γίνει τη Δευτέρα το πολυ μέχρι Τρίτη,τι λέτε;

----------


## TΣΙΠΟΥΡ+ΙΔΗΣ

> *Λοπόν,κατάληξα στα εξής πολύμετρα*,σαν πρώτη επιλογή το
> 
> http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61E.html
> σαν δεύτερη της ίδιας εταιρείς:
> http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61D.html
> δε θυμάμαι ποιό δεν έχει backlight...τεσπα..
> Σαν εναλλακτική επιλογή τα εξής δύο απο τη mastech
> 
> http://www.p-mastech.com/index.php?p...mart&Itemid=29
> ...



  Ενώ αναφέρεις ότι κατάληξες
  Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να σου πούμε εμείς ?

----------


## SeAfasia

μια δεύτερη σκέψη πιο νηφάλια απο τη δική μου,ποιο συγκλίνει απόδοση/τιμή κτλπ......

----------


## xsterg

εξαρταται ποιες ειναι οι αναγκες σου. το Ε δεν εχει οπισθιο φωτισμο. το Β εχει οτι χρειαζεται καποιος εκτος απο true rms.  εγω πηρα το uni-t 61B. εχει οτι θελω εκτος απο true rms. βεβαια δεν ειναι προβλημα για εμενα γιατι ολα τα αλλα πολυμετρα μου ειναι και το εχω παρει για πολυμετρο στην τσαντα με τα εργαλεια για επισκευες πεδίου.

----------


## SeAfasia

απο το uni-t ut61E έχει περισσότερα ψηφία,το mastech MS8260G  πως το βλέπεις;

----------


## pipilas

> Λοπόν,κατάληξα στα εξής πολύμετρα,σαν πρώτη επιλογή το
> 
> http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61E.html
> σαν δεύτερη της ίδιας εταιρείς:
> http://www.uni-trend.com/UT61D.html
> δε θυμάμαι ποιό δεν έχει backlight...τεσπα..
> Σαν εναλλακτική επιλογή τα εξής δύο απο τη mastech
> 
> http://www.p-mastech.com/index.php?p...mart&Itemid=29
> ...





αφου ρωτας ...χαχαχα θα ακουσεις ...mastech=σκουπιδια///προσωπικη γνωμη
fluke 115 παρε να θυμασε το γεροπιπιλα :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

ο admin να κλείσει το θρεντ παρακαλώ,τελικά θα παραγγείλω ένα απο τα uni-t
ευχαριστώ,θα τα πούμε στο review του σύντομα :Biggrin:

----------


## pipilas

> ο admin να κλείσει το θρεντ παρακαλώ,τελικά θα παραγγείλω ένα απο τα uni-t
> ευχαριστώ,θα τα πούμε στο review του σύντομα



Κωστακη κατσε καλα ...ακου τον παππου ..παρε το σωστο οργανο τα εργαλεια κανουν το μαστορα.

----------


## kioan

> απο το uni-t ut61E έχει περισσότερα ψηφία,το mastech MS8260G  πως το βλέπεις;



Το UT61E έχει καλύτερη ακρίβεια μετρήσεων σε αρκετά μεγέθη και ίδια στα υπόλοιπα.
Έχει και serial port μέσω του οποίου και με χρήση κάποιου software μπορείς να κάνεις καταγραφές μετρήσεων σε υπολογιστή.
Δεν έχει οπίσθιο φωτισμό (αλλά αυτό κανονίζεται).
Δεν έχει μέτρηση θερμοκρασίας με θερμοζεύγος.
Έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο εύρος μετρήσεων στο συχνόμετρό του.

----------


## SeAfasia

παππουλάκο μου τα ευρώ είναι τσίμα τσιμά το hobby μου θέλω να ικανοποιήσω,
τα fluke τα ξέρω καλά και να'σαι σίγουρος fluke θα έπαιρνα.....




> Κωστακη κατσε καλα ...ακου τον παππου ..παρε το σωστο οργανο τα εργαλεια κανουν το μαστορα.

----------


## SeAfasia

έχεις δίκιο ,έβαλα δυο φορές το φπα τους......




> Πόσο καλύτερα να το κοιτάξει κανείς?

----------


## SeAfasia

Λόγω "οικονομικής στενότητας" τελικά αγόρασα το Mastech MS8250C στην τιμή των 40 ευρώ απο την sure-electronics,αν προλάβω θα παρουσιἀσω ένα μικρό review και μερικές φώτογραφίες....
ευχαριστώ για τα πμ και τις απόψεις σας παίδες! :Smile:

----------

